# Anyone here get divorced in New York?



## La belle femme (May 15, 2012)

I live just outside of Montreal. My cousin filed for divorce from her husband in New York City in October. He finally signed the papers at the end of April. I do know that divorces vary based on which state you live in. I do know that since the papers have been signed, they just have to wait for the judge to sign off. They don't have any kids and there's no real assets. For those in New York(New York City specifically), will it take long for the judge to sign off?


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

About 3 months.


----------



## La belle femme (May 15, 2012)

keko said:


> About 3 months.



And that's from the time both sides sign the papers and wait for the judge to sign?


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

yes.


----------



## La belle femme (May 15, 2012)

keko said:


> yes.



Sounds like getting divorced is much easier in the states than here in Canada. Here in Canada, you have to be separated for a year before you can even file. In the case of my cousin, her divorce should take 9 months from start to finish.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

La belle femme said:


> Sounds like getting divorced is much easier in the states than here in Canada. Here in Canada, you have to be separated for a year before you can even file. In the case of my cousin, her divorce should take 9 months from start to finish.


For the most part yes. 

Does adultery reduce the waiting time, in Canada?


----------



## La belle femme (May 15, 2012)

keko said:


> For the most part yes.
> 
> Does adultery reduce the waiting time, in Canada?



Assuming the divorce is contested, adultery and cruelty are acceptable reasons for a faster divorce. But you also have to prove it and as you know, not easy at all to prove.

On the other hand, you can also choose the path of an uncontested divorce. But that's almost unheard of here if there's kids, property, assets, or anything significant. An uncontested divorce can be finalized in 3-4 months.


----------



## La belle femme (May 15, 2012)

Anyone else here that has been divorced in New York, or New York City more specifically?


----------



## La belle femme (May 15, 2012)

Anyone else have any experience?


----------

